# Paying off mortgage early - on tracker



## Positive1 (10 Aug 2010)

Hi.
Does anyone have experience of negotiating with AIB on paying full mortgage off early. We are on a tracker paying 1.95%. Since AIB Variable is now 3.25% . Would bank actually give us something off mortgage if we came up with cash. Any experience of how to approach them.. Interest on deposit accounts after tax is not worth keeping it in deposit account.
How much would AIB pay us to get out of the tracker.


----------

